# Bummer river trip



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hit the river this afternoon looking for bass after a few bites but no fish we were cruising along when bam my trolling motor hit a snag and the shaft broke completely in half. So that really sucks, but we did have some earthworms and caught a few shiners and were able to catch a decent mess of bream, goggle eye, and a couple keeper bass. Broken trolling motor but fresh fried fish tomorrow night...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The damage...river stumps are hard.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Fresh fried fish makes everything better.... lol. Sorry to hear about the trolling motor. Good excuse for a new one!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking about trying motor guide I have always liked minn Kota but thinking about a change...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought you knew where every stump was on the river. :whistling:

Way to make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sort of a good news or bad news story.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well at least you are getting dinner out of the trolling motor disaster. Sucks about the trolling motor.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about trying motor guide I have always liked minn Kota but thinking about a change...



You will be extremely satisfied with a Motorguide, had ours for about five years now, no complaints and we fishing the same river as you, does well, as a break away mount to help prevent what happened to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I think Minn Kota has a 3 year warranty on their shafts. Doesn't matter whether its a MK or an MG, without a breakaway mount the shaft is gonna give up eventually on both.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

6" metal sleeve filled with jb weld :thumbsup:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I just checked Minn Kota's web site, they have a lifetime warranty on the shaft if you are the original purchaser and have the receipt.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Going to call minn Kota today and see what they say, they do have a lifetime warranty on the shaft so maybe they can help me out...of course I don't have the receipt though, they'll probably try and wiggle out of any warranty service because of it...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sucks bout the troller, but at least you caught fish! I have a Great White on my cat and was going full speed trying to catch a gator one night (blacked out). I found a tree that ripped my troller out of the bow and almost in the river!!! A wee bit of FG, new mounts, she's good to go...She still has a nice bow to the SS shaft but functions as she should.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fresh fried fish. Say that three times real fast.

I bought a Motorguide in '96 and used/abused it more than 80% of what an average fisherman would. I sold it with my boat to someone I know, so I know it is still working. The only problem I had with it was a broken pivot pin on the foot-control pedal (from my fat ass standing on it).


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Back in action*

Ended up shipping my motor back to Minn Kota and they replaced the shaft for $40 plus shipping back to me, which was $70. Add that to the $ 110 I spent to ship it to them in the first place and it ended up being an expensive break. But better then 600$ for a new one.


----------

